

Steve Jobs recovering after liver transplant - hernan7
http://edition.cnn.com/2009/US/06/23/steve.jobs.liver.transplant/index.html

======
hernan7
According to the hospital, there was no cutting in line: [Jobs] received a
transplant because he was "the sickest patient on the waiting list at the time
a donor organ became available."

